# Yearly Mussel-Aware Boater Program Certificate



## k2muskie

Just completed the online Mussel-Aware Boater Program receiving the Decontamination Certification Form valid through the end of the calendar year. 

If it floats its considered a boat no matter if it has a motor or not (toon, tube, kayak, canoe, paddle board, windsurf board, jet ski, wave runner etc, etc) you'll need to either do the yearly on line program get the yearly certificate to display or fill out a certificate each time you launch to display on dashboard of vehicle.

So to keep from forgetting and potentially getting a ticket recommend taking the on line program with test print certificate(s) and leave in vehicle(s) also carry one on watercraft if practical. Takes about 45 minutes if that for the on-line program including great info. Good deal for us as much as we fish.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnecti ... nbr=505728


----------



## Grandpa D

Thanks for the reminder and the link.
I did it last year and I will do it again this year.
It's a lot easier than filling out the paper work every trip out.


----------



## Ton_Def

Grandpa D said:


> It's a lot easier than filling out the paper work every trip out.


Unless you forget the annual one in the glovebox of your "tow" vehicle and take a friends car instead... :? (With a canoe it happens all the time)
But it is truly easier to fill it once online, and KNOW it's done, than to get to the lake and realize they don't have any forms to fill out.. to float anything, it's the LAW! Thanks for the reminder K2!


----------



## Grandpa D

Just completed the test and I'm now certified for the whole year.
Having the certificate to use is a lot faster and easier than filling out a form every trip to the water.


----------

